# another opera question



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ok Georg Friedrich Händel was he ever married or did he have girl friends and did he ever have kids?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Some musicologists have speculated that Handel might have been gay, since it seems that he was very secretive about his love life. I'm not sure if I'm convinced or not, but it's interesting to think about the possibility. See the essay starting on page 155 of this book: https://books.google.com/books?id=y...nepage&q=deconstruct cultural figures&f=false


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Some musicologists have speculated that Handel might have been gay, since it seems that he was very secretive about his love life. I'm not sure if I'm convinced or not, but it's interesting to think about the possibility. See the essay starting on page 155 of this book: https://books.google.com/books?id=y...nepage&q=deconstruct cultural figures&f=false


The powdered wig was a sign. I know if I wore one, my mother would have been concerned. Also, there's all those castrati. Their influence must have rubbed off on him.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh sure. Everyone is gay, didn't you know?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2017)

Itullian said:


> Oh sure. Everyone is gay, didn't you know?


That's why you are standing on one leg?


----------



## bigboy (May 26, 2017)

Bettina said:


> See the essay starting on page 155 of this book: https://books.google.com/books?id=y...nepage&q=deconstruct cultural figures&f=false


I wasn't able to access the essay, but I'm wondering, are they trying to suggest that it is fruitful to think about Handel's music with the additional context of him (possibly) being gay?


----------



## bigboy (May 26, 2017)

hpowders said:


> rubbed off on him.




Somewhere Handel's mother is blushing.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

bigboy said:


> I wasn't able to access the essay, but I'm wondering, are they trying to suggest that it is fruitful to think about Handel's music with the additional context of him (possibly) being gay?


Strangely enough, the essay doesn't discuss Handel's music at all! The entire essay is based on detective work, trying to figure out whether his letters and portraits contain possible clues to his sexual orientation. The author never addresses the reason why we should care about this issue, or whether it might have implications for how we understand his music.


----------



## bigboy (May 26, 2017)

Bettina said:


> The entire essay is based on detective work, trying to figure out whether his letters and portraits contain possible clues to his sexual orientation.


It seems like my TMZ in the 18th century spin off might have an audience


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

thanks just was wondering


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> thanks just was wondering


Sometimes the lesser you know the wiser you are.


----------

